# In breeding.



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 20, 2012)

How far can you inbreed ??? (is that what its called when a father breeds his daughter or something like that??) 
With goats can you??? WHat happens if it happens  and you don't know.. will some thing wrong happen??? 


Curious.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 20, 2012)

Quite frankly, you can do whatever you want. If the outcome is good, great. If outcome is bad, you get some funky problems.

Personally, I would not be breeding father to daughter, etc. I won't breed any closer than 3rd generation but I know others do closer than that.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 20, 2012)

Don't know about goats, but with my sheep, my ram bred his mother, his maternal half sister, and his twin sister. No deformities or the like, but we did lose three out of four lambs to a suspected selenium deficiency. My ram bred his mother again this year (he went THROUGH the fence) - so she is due Memorial Day weekend.

Inbreeding:
Son x Mother
Father x Daughter
Full Brother x Full Sister

LINEbreeding: (mild form of inbreeding)
Half Brother x Half Sister
Cousin x Cousin
Nephew x Aunt
Uncle x Niece
Grandfather x Granddaughter
Grandson x Grandmother
etc


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 21, 2012)

Some say, "Call it inbreeding if it goes wrong, line breeding if it goes right."

Really no distinction between the two IMHO.  

I will breed father to daughter or mother to son, 1x, if I want to try to repeat a truly awesome mammary system AND if both animals are really nice and good representations of their breed.  Because you double the chances for flaws as well as good points.

But THAT offspring would be bred to a complete outside line after that.

Never, ever breed full siblings.  Just not enough genetic diversity there....defects are much more common w/ full sibling breedings.  
I won't breed half siblings unless both are *perfect*....and I haven't had that happen here yet.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 21, 2012)

WE have bred father to daughter some years, because we didn't have a new buck to breed to the doe, and everything was just fine. But many of our kids are terminal so I don't worry about it.  IF you keep a doe from an inbreeding then I wouldn't inbreed her again, I would make sure who you breed that doeling to was not related. 

to many generations of inbreeding will eventually cause issues with the offspring.


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 21, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Some say, "Call it inbreeding if it goes wrong, line breeding if it goes right."
> 
> Really no distinction between the two IMHO.
> 
> ...


Rolls is right on.  I have never bred full siblings and probably wouldn't unless each were a perfect representation of the breed.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 21, 2012)

I know this is for rabbits, but this is what I found and I think it's very interesting: http://www.nockrabbits.com/LineBreedingChart.html


----------



## southpaw1964 (Jan 24, 2012)

What would you consider perfect?  I am new to goats and my two Nigerian goats are half siblings,should I not have let him bred her?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 24, 2012)

southpaw1964 said:
			
		

> What would you consider perfect?  I am new to goats and my two Nigerian goats are half siblings,should I not have let him bred her?


depends what you are planning on doing with the offspring. 

If they are registered and you are planning on selling them as registered, it may make the offspring harder to sell. 

If they are pets and not registered it probably doesn't matter. 

You will bring out the good traits and the bad traits. If their is a trait in the blood line that people were trying to breed out and you breed related animals, you may breed the bad trait back into the offspring. It could be several things. extra teats, weak legs, poor top-line, parrot mouth, ect.......  

for example I had a buck that I bred back to some of his daughters, because I didn't have another buck at the time and I needed babies on the ground to sell for meat. I wasn't worried about breeding a flaw into the offspring, since they were terminal,  but I did notice that several of the offspring had improper teats on them, way more than I normally saw from breedings that weren't inbred or line-bred. If I had been planning on selling some of those does for breeding stock, I would have been mighty disappointed.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 24, 2012)

southpaw1964 said:
			
		

> What would you consider perfect?  I am new to goats and my two Nigerian goats are half siblings,should I not have let him bred her?


I would assume it is according to breed standard and you would find the standrds in any show  book or on the website for registration.


----------



## dhansen (Jan 24, 2012)

Check out the NDGA (Nigerian Dwarf Goat Association) website for the breed standards.


----------

